# Please tell me is this Czech, DDR, European or ??



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Could you pedigree experts tell me what my pup would be considered? My friends ask me is he czech, DDR , etc...and well, I have no clue. 

Obviously, not showline, but I cant get the working lines straight in my mind!

I enjoy reading the threads discussing the differences in the types and would love to know what my guy is to compare/contrast too!

Thanks!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

do you have a pedigree?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Here is Max's pedigree: Max Von Zahnderhaus - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

LOL..Wildo..I forgot the link!

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=1353416


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Ponyfarm- isn't Max's full name Maximum? I thought it was odd you had him listed as only Max in PDB.

On a more on-topic note. There's so much Jabina in Max's pedigree. I tried to find out what lines the Jabina Kennel uses, but was unsuccessful. I got some google cached results that indicated Czech, but I couldn't find anything definitive. And even if Jabina is Czech, that's only one side... There's still Uzi's side. I thought Eurosport was a big German importer (I'm inferring West German Working Lines here) but again- I'm not 100% on that. In fact, it's pretty much pure speculation on my part- LOL!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

You have some very nice lines in your dog, ponyfarm - Mostly West German with some Czech Border Patrol lines. 
(My opinion on the lines rests solely on the fact that some of the lines are also present in Gryffon's pedigree). 


I believe Jabina kennels is all West German. Many of the dogs or lines in Max's pedigree are also in Gryffons - makes for a nice, social, balanced dog. A top-level Canadian SchH competitor asked to see Gryffon's pedigree once, and commented that he had spent some time working with Jabina kennels - nice dogs, he commented - always happy and wanting to please.

I'm not an expert though - hope to be corrected if I'm wrong.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Jabina is in Denmark and they use primarily German, Dutch, Belgian working lines. 
www.jabina.dk>>Working Dog Kennel

Eurosport imports mostly Czech ( and Slovak?) dogs. Erri was Mike Diehl's competition dog until he was injured. Erri has a mix of WGWL and Czech (I didn't go way back in his pedigree). The granddam appears to be primarily Czech (maybe Slovak since I don't totally understand all of the registry letters) with a little DDR/West behind Barinja Cega. 
..::Eurosport K-9 Training and Import Services


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes Eurosport imports slovak dogs - I only know this because I know several who were imported via Eurosport and are Slovak.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes, Jabina is a Danish kennel that produces very good sport/working dogs, using a lot of top German and Belgian dogs.

The motherline on this dog is Czech with just a little bit of German working lines behind her (Dingo Conneforde).


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Well... I had a good guess! I was just backwards! lol!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi's dam is eurosport/slovak


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

West German mostly on top, Czech and West German on bottom....even though Jabina is a Danish kennel...after you pass the Jabina kennel name, the pedigree is almost all WGR - Maineiche, Fero, Salztalblick - the Satoris kennel is the only Danish line....

Lee


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> You have some very nice lines in your dog, ponyfarm - Mostly West German with some Czech Border Patrol lines.
> (My opinion on the lines rests solely on the fact that some of the lines are also present in Gryffon's pedigree).
> 
> 
> ...


I think you are correct in the temperament side..thus far, Max is VERY easy! A happy, stable guy. I actually went with this breeding because I met a dog of similiar breeding and really liked his attitude. My favorite dog in Max's pedigree is Mike vom Weinbergblick
..I have read many good things about him and I think he is gorgeous!

Thanks for the input everyone..Now I can tell everyone Max is West German with a spritz of Czech.!


----------

